# A.....Snake Betta??



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Last night I brought my new hm doubletail girl home to join the "quarantine station" as my family calls it. I was observing everyone, and noticed her swimming to the front of her container. What really got my attention was that she swam like a snake!! Her boy seems extra limber ad was undulating in a slower, snakelike motion instead of jetting forward like most bettas do. She really actually looks like a snake, especially her eyes. Her body seems pretty long for a doubletail and a female in general.

What is this???! Did someone cross an eel and a betta? Is that even possible, or did I just get a really strange (but awesome) fish?


----------



## GiJoeBettas (Apr 5, 2013)

do you have any pictures.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You should name her Medusa. :'D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I want to see a video of this for sure!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've seen this swimming motion many times. I don't know why they do it but that's exactly what it looks like, a snake. They are using their body in a slow undulating pattern with the pectorals flat at the sides so only the snake like motion propels them forward very slowly.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

THANK YOU! I thought I was either losing my mind or.... something. I knew there had to be at least one person on here that knew what i was tanking about...


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I second that! Video... Video.... (let's all chant this together) Video.... Videoooooo 


Please?


----------



## stuntman2946 (Feb 8, 2013)

one of my females did this for a while then she just all of a sudden stopped


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I noticed one of my males doing that under his bubblenest. I don't think it's something they do often enough to catch in a video. You'd be there all day and fall asleep trying to catch the right moment. ZZZzzzzzzzz wiggle wiggle wiggle. Snort snort huh? Oh crap I missed it!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Or you could always set a camera to roll all day long lol, that would be ridiculous though XD


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

This sounds really interesting, a few of mine do it I've noticed but only when they get really cheeky and refuse to have their photos taken, my EE darts around where as my CT's .. "Slither" although they don't have the snake/eel like characteristics.


----------



## Manny0219 (8 mo ago)

Your betta fish was at the top on resting mode 1 to 2 days after water change. Your water was not adecuated for your fish. When your fish realized the water had enough good batería to swim around he have to bring his body for a stretch. Your betta is feeling more comfortable that's a good sign. Becareful with your water density.
It is been years of this post but for new people that are looking for the same answer.


----------

